# Aquascapes - Sale and aquascaping demo 7-19-09



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey guys, just a reminder...Aquascapes is having a 30% off (fish and plants) sale this coming sunday and even a aquascaping demo at 1pm for their one year anniversary. The aquascaping demo tank will be raffled afterward hehe. I'm not affiliated with the store but I thought you'd like to know


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

yep, i will surely be there hehe. actually deciding on a small but playful fish to lure out my tetras. they've been hiding ever since i took out my overgrown blue gouramis...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Boy I wish I were there! That's such a great store!! Their plants are awesome!!!!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Boy I wish I were there! That's such a great store!! Their plant are awesome!!!!


When did you go there Tex Gal? lol


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jojo posted pics of the shop on these forums here. I'll definitely be there.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn, read this post 1 day too late.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, I didn't, I'm just 1 week early.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

That sucks...I gotta work


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh haha but that wasn't nice of him to make everyone drool 



Travis.808 said:


> Jojo posted pics of the shop on these forums here. I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

nokturnalkid said:


> That sucks...I gotta work


That does suck! I'll win the tank and take pics so you can look hahaha!:clap2: :rofl: Just kidding thanks again man, you are a life saver.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Did anyone else make it out? Seen nokturnalkid but, I don't know who else I saw. Demo was good. Tank was beautiful, I didn't win it an older gentleman did. It was a full high lighted setup with no co2.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i did , but it was a quick in and out since i had to go someplace. i would have wanted to stay and see the demo... bought a couple of zebra danios. if only they also put some equipments on sale hehehe. anyone else went? i was hoping to meet some of the guys here. my only ID would be my car plate, same as my sn.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I made it out but didn't win anything.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Didn't win anything either.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, I was there. Sure as hell didn't win anything.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I won a wabikusa its pretty nice but, man they gave away all kinds of stuff lights, aquasoil, etc. I guess I cant be sad about winning something though. The people that won the most stuff weren't even there during the drawing. I hope they have something else soon.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone know if their other brand of canister filter works good? it's not the eheim. i think it's colored black top and semi-transparent canister. all i know is they were alot cheaper than the eheims so that makes me wary.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

db8 said:


> anyone know if their other brand of canister filter works good? it's not the eheim. i think it's colored black top and semi-transparent canister. all i know is they were alot cheaper than the eheims so that makes me wary.


Do you mean this one?
http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=404

If that's the one then yes it's very good but only really big enough for a 5 gallon.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh that's the one that went with the 8 gallon display they raffled.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

yep, that's the one. 5 gallon?... damn... oh well, online eheims would still cost me close to $100 because of the friggin' "special" shipping here in hawaii. too bad for alaska and hawaii.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Check craigslist I see aquarium stuff from time to time.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

db8 said:


> yep, that's the one. 5 gallon?... damn... oh well, online eheims would still cost me close to $100 because of the friggin' "special" shipping here in hawaii. too bad for alaska and hawaii.


Prices and shipping costs are low at this place
http://www.kensfish.com/eheimcanisterfilters.html

This is the next best place as far as shipping goes, I have everything sent with parcel post and it actually gets here quickly.
http://www.petsolutions.com/Aquarium-Supplies+C1.aspx

I got some sweet deals on eheims from ebay but you have to be patient and have time to snipe people :-D


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

what Felf808 said 


and 

Aquascapes on Oahu + no Kauai Superferry = total suckage


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah seriously, no superferry friggin lame I used to work on maui at least a week a month now its not worth the commute.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Gonna be on Oahu this coming weekend! Aquascapes here i come! 

Just bringing stuff back can be a pain.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

cool. which reminds me, haven't gone down there for awhile. i should check out what's new.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

definitely getting a filter this weekend. deciding between eheim 2211 or eheim 2213 for my 20G tank. i know 2211 has been discontinued (so parts for repair/replacement would be hard) but the output (flow) of the 2213 is too strong. what do you guys suggest i get? any way to reduce flow if i go with the 2213?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

db8 said:


> definitely getting a filter this weekend. deciding between eheim 2211 or eheim 2213 for my 20G tank. i know 2211 has been discontinued (so parts for repair/replacement would be hard) but the output (flow) of the 2213 is too strong. what do you guys suggest i get? any way to reduce flow if i go with the 2213?


In my opinion, 116gph is not a lot of flow for a 20 gallon tank(that rating is without any media in the filter). I have one with slightly restricted flow on an ADA 30c and it's just right with all the plants and driftwood that's in there eventhough it sits right next to the tank. My 2 20 long aquariums have an eheim 2222 and a 2224 and I would have to say that I should've gotten a second 2224 instead of a 2222. If you still decide to get the 2213 it comes with 2 quick release valves to restrict the flow on the output side. Depending on what kind of media you put in your filter and what kind of bioload/plantload you have in your tank, I would go with the 2215 or a 2224(the baskets are really helpful when cleaning).

http://www.kensfish.com/eheimcanisterfilters.html


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the 2213 is a good choice.

I have a 2213 running on a 10g that contains a rock, a large clump of Java moss, and about 100 half-inch Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus fry. I have the spray bar pointed against the back glass and that helps diffuse the strength of the flow. Though they weren't getting blown around when I had it pointed normally.

I also have drilled the holes bigger, and made more holes on my 2217 spraybar to reduce the flow strength in my 55g.

As a side note/question, I have an Eheim oxygen diffuser on the output of one of my 2217's on my 125g mbuna tank (for increased circulation/aeration), would anyone know if it would help to increase dissolved CO2 in my low-tech 55? Flourite substrate w/ Seachem root tabs, single 48" flourescent strip light fixture modded with electronic ballast overdriving 4x a Philips F32T8/TL850, very occasional dosing of Flourish & Flourish trace, been dosing Excel regularly due to BBA outbreak (which is clearing up).


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks guys. that answers my question then. 2213 it is. i also just found a review of it from aquatic-eden. seems perfect for my tank.


----------

